# Road Safety



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

WHO Road Safety Report 2013 - Egypt:

http://www.who.int/violence_injury_prevention/road_safety_status/2013/country_profiles/egypt.pdf


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And only this morning I went on the 6th October bridge to come off at the first exist.. perhaps under 1/4 mile and to pass the time whilst sitting in traffic I counted 34 scooters/motorbikes drive along the pavement regardless of pedestrians.. I was sitting in traffic for about 5 minutes.

There is a complete disregard for safety in this country, each and every day it is getting worse. Cruelty.. don't get me started, you cannot go out the door without seeing acts of violence against the weak.


----------

